

Trello introduces Power-Ups: Calendar, Card Aging, and More - Brajeshwar
http://blog.trello.com/introducing-power-ups-calendar-card-aging-and-more/

======
ollysb
Just enabled card aging, looks like a really useful extra piece of visual
information. I can see which cards have got stuck in the pipeline and the
cards in the backlog that perhaps could be pruned.

The idea of aging is something that I'd like to see in other contexts. For
instance in sublime it would be great to have files that I haven't touched in
the last hour just close automically. That way my open file list would only
include the files I'm actually working on.

~~~
gecko
Emacs has actually had that feature for awhile. It's a bit of a mixed
blessing, to be honest; while it's great that you don't have to remember to
close files when you're done with them, the asymmetry of the feature (files
don't magically open when you want to go back to them after they've been
reaped) tends to make it a bit more frustrating than useful to me. It'd be
interesting to see a more user-friendly implementation.

------
esalman
Finally a worthy Google Calendar replacement?

------
wubbfindel
This, with their new webhooks, makes me want to dig in and get this working
along with our other project management tools.

I really like the "aging" idea.

------
andyidsinga
+1 for the pic of a bsg viper. i want a viper power up -> it just puts a viper
card on every list.

